# Juwan Howard to the Lakers?



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

This rumor is hard to substantiate. The Lakers have no use for Howard or his contract, and they certainly aren't willing to part with Mihm (as is reported) for Howard. Mihm is a serviceable back-up center who could even start on a limited basis when Yao Ming goes down with his annual injury. The problem is the move leaves the Rockets without a starting power forward. At the same time, the Lakers don't have playing time at the four to give to Howard.

A variation on the deal has Juwan and Luther Head going to LA for Devean George (sign and trade) and Brian Cook, or Aaron McKie and Sasha Vujacic. While these deals seem somewhat more realistic - either landing the Rockets a shooter or a starting two - they still don't seem to make sense for the Lakers. We'll keep an eye on this, but our source in LA says any talk of Juwan Howard coming to the Lakers is just offseason message board babble.

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_18187.shtml


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Yeah, I agree. I don't see Howard playing well with the Lakers. We're better off having a logjam at the center position than having Howard becoming the next Richmond.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

Howard can shoot out to 20 ft. He posts up well. Nobody else can post up on the team with any consistency. Kupchack should trade Mihm for Howard. Houston probably wouldn't be stupid enough to take the deal though


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Basically Luther Head for those three.. DO IT!!

But it wont happen :banana:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I'd like to see Head as a Laker, as I was a big fan when watching my Illini.

Don't want to see Howard though.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

Eternal said:


> I'd like to see Head as a Laker, as I was a big fan when watching my Illini.
> 
> Don't want to see Howard though.


Why wouldn't you want Howard? I know he isn't an all-star, but he is a dependable, solid player


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Id like to see Devean George, Brian Cook and Aaron McKie for Juwan Howard and Luther Head.

For the Rockets they get a similar player to Howard in Cook. But the good thing is that hes younger. The Rockets really want shooters, and Cook is an excellent shooter. Devean George can shoot it out when hes hot, plus he comes up in the clutch often with his shooting. He also brings athleticism, rebounding and defense. Since the Rockets are going for the title, they need roleplayers. McKie was the perfect guy in Philly. He can also hit open J's, distribute the ball and handle it. Hed make a good 3rd string shooting guard.

The Lakers have signed Vladimir Radmanovic and he will play the same role as Cook but do it better. Juwan Howard would be good because he brings some experience. Plus he can both post up and shoot it which is valuable. Hes a better rebounder than Cook. I really think Luther Head can succeed in the triangle cause of his shooting.

The only thing that would make me skeptical about the deal is Howard's contract. It runs past the 06-07 season which would go against Mitch's plan. But why did he sign Vlad to such a long contract? Im for the deal if Mitch drops his plan because Luther Head could probably do a lot for us.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Probably because Radman's contract is easily removable, if needed.

I don't know about Howard, his contracts only getting bigger, plus he's at a age where a vast decline in mobility and skill is prone. Perhaps, we'll be better off trading for StroSwift and hope Kareem can turn him into something...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We dont have a roster spot as of now... infact we have 16

1)Kobe
2)Odom
3)Brown
4)Radman
5)Mihm
6)Mckie
7)Bynum
8)Williams
9)Evans
10)Walton
11)Cook
12)Vujacic
13)Farmar
14)Parker
15)Turiaf
*16)Wafer (Team Option)*


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Howard is not bad, IMO he's a solid player but his contract gave him a reputation that he's not any good. But with his current price tag, I sincerely hope LA does not take him.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

IMO - Howard is the most overrated player in NBA history. I don't like his game or his 'tude. He's not really good at anything...a soft pf who can easily be shutdown by a competent defender, that's all. Not much benefit to the team or its chemistry.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Mihm could be a nice PF next to Yao if worse came to worse.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

"when Yao Ming goes down with his annual injury"

WTF? Yao only missed 2 games due to injury his first 3 years in the league. This guy obviously doesn't know his stuff.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

IMO, this would be a waste.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

West44 said:


> IMO - Howard is the most overrated player in NBA history. I don't like his game or his 'tude. He's not really good at anything...a soft pf who can easily be shutdown by a competent defender, that's all. Not much benefit to the team or its chemistry.


'nuff said, really........


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I do liek Howard and Head but his contract... No


----------



## kobe81_62mvp (Jul 24, 2006)

Juwan Howard: Chris Mihm:

11.8 PPG 10.2 PPG
6.7 RPG 6.3 RPG
1.4 APG 1.0 APG
0.61 SPG 0.27 SPG
0.10 BPG 1.24 BPG
31.7 MPG 26.1 MPG

who's Better????????????????????????????????


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

kobe81_62mvp said:


> Juwan Howard: Chris Mihm:
> 
> 11.8 PPG 10.2 PPG
> 6.7 RPG 6.3 RPG
> ...


 who has up to 21 million dollars owed to him over the next 3 years and who has 4?


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

kobe81_62mvp said:


> Juwan Howard: Chris Mihm:
> 
> 11.8 PPG 10.2 PPG
> 6.7 RPG 6.3 RPG
> ...


If you adjust the numbers to account for Mihm's fewer minutes, then the answer is Mihm.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

My source:

This trade will not happen.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Have any other good beef for us Ballscientist?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn, i thought you guys were talking about josh howard for a while. i was like "damn! take this guy, wtf?"

anyways, mihm is already worth more than howard at this point... i dont get why the notion of this trade isn't outright rejected.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Rumor has it Chris Mihm, Brian Cook, and Aaron McKie to the Houston Rockets for Juwan Howard, Luther Head, and 2008 2nd round draft pick..

Heard on AM570, they said it will go down today.

Anybody else hear about this?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Sean said:


> Rumor has it Chris Mihm, Brian Cook, and Aaron McKie to the Houston Rockets for Juwan Howard, Luther Head, and 2008 2nd round draft pick..
> 
> Heard on AM570, they said it will go down today.
> 
> Anybody else hear about this?


Good Trade?

The Best case scenario is that Bynum can hold is own in the center spot, Luther Head can complete our guard depth, Howard can complete are veteran squad, and that the Rockets will plummet again and their first round pick will be decent.

Unfortanetly that's asking for too much so I really don't like this trade


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

If this is true this a horrible deal for the Lakers. This leaves Kwame and Bynum (who both have a history of injuires) as the only centers on the team. The only positive from this trade is that it opens up a roster spot for Pinnock.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

WTF!? Hope this doesnt happen. No to Juwan Howard!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I want Cook and Head on the same team.. not traded for each other :laugh: .. Although I wouldnt mind this from my perspective but doubt it will happen anyways!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

The One said:


> Good Trade?
> 
> The Best case scenario is that Bynum can hold is own in the center spot, Luther Head can complete our guard depth, Howard can complete are veteran squad, and that the Rockets will plummet again and their *first round pick * will be decent.
> 
> Unfortanetly that's asking for too much so I really don't like this trade


The 2nd round Draft pick is offered, not first round.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Sean said:


> This rumor is hard to substantiate. The Lakers have no use for Howard or his contract, and they certainly aren't willing to part with Mihm (as is reported) for Howard. Mihm is a serviceable back-up center who could even start on a limited basis *when Yao Ming goes down with his annual injury*. The problem is the move leaves the Rockets without a starting power forward. At the same time, the Lakers don't have playing time at the four to give to Howard.


Have you ever even looked at Yao's career games played?
Please explain on this "annual" injury you speak of...

On a side note, i dont think i like this trade, it does not leave Houston with anyone solid enough at the 4 spot. Which gets me really worried as to what Houston is doing with this deal. Hopefully we arnt going to fall for it. Heck Take 2 of those players out swap it with odom and i'm all for it :biggrin: ,


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

Again, Howard has some post presence, something the Lakers lack. Also, he can stick a J all the way out to 20 ft. Also, Head is a good 3 pt shooter. If you look at it, it isn't a horrible trade. Mihm is soft, Cook is even softer, and McKie is a cripple


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> *Have you ever even looked at Yao's career games played?
> Please explain on this "annual" injury you speak of...
> *
> On a side note, i dont think i like this trade, it does not leave Houston with anyone solid enough at the 4 spot. Which gets me really worried as to what Houston is doing with this deal. Hopefully we arnt going to fall for it. Heck Take 2 of those players out swap it with odom and i'm all for it :biggrin: ,


That is a quote from the article he posted.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh, well that person is an idiot then. 

Anyway, i dont know if i like this trade from our point of view(Houston) we have had enough injuries and hurt people to deal with last year as it is, we dont need anymore people coming off surgury, or anything anymore. Juwon Howard and Head were our only 2 dependable players last year

And a lot of people still underrate Juwon Howard a ton. Sure he isnt an alstar or anything, but he does have a consistant 15-20 jumper and is able to get into the post. He isnt the most defensive minded player, but he can get you a good 10 points 6 rebounds a night, and even more then that when needed.

When Yao and TMac were out, Juwon was posting 20/10 for almost 2 weeks. He can be solid, its just his contract makes people not think he is any good


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I love this trade for the Lakers. Luther Head would be an excellent player for us because hes offensive minded and not afraid to step up and hit clutch shots. He would also give great three point shooting. Howard is also another offensive minded player. Hes better than Cook right now in rebounding. They both shoot the ball real well, but Howard can post up. But the best part IMO is that Bynum could probably get 15-20 as Kwame's main backup. Although we lose a good shotblocker in Mihm, I believe Bynum could block a few shots here and there and clog up the lane. This could really help Bynum develop faster.

For the Rockets, Mihm would be a good backup center. Brian Cook is an upgrade over Howard defensively, because he can take charges well. McKie is just an expiring contract and some veteran leadership.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Just do not like howard's game at all. We need a better defensive presence at the 4. don't talk to me about knocking down jumpers, we're giving up Brian cook in this deal, and we just signed vlad man. howard is by no means a beast on the block, and he is a below average defender/rebounder. then take into account that he is 33 and is still owed 20 mil over the next 3 years...no thanx

Luther Head? :yes: If this deal was to go through, my guess is that the lakers went after Head, and the rockets tried to dump Howard's salary.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Have you ever even looked at Yao's career games played?
> Please explain on this "annual" injury you speak of...


go ahead and ask him:[email protected] 



Personally, I don't give much trust to today's version of this rumor. No one else has reported hearing the same news on that station today. It could just be a newbie trying to get a reaction. CL locked their thread on this.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Sean said:


> Rumor has it Chris Mihm, Brian Cook, and Aaron McKie to the Houston Rockets for Juwan Howard, Luther Head, and 2008 2nd round draft pick..
> 
> Heard on AM570, they said it will go down today.
> 
> Anybody else hear about this?


Oh, _hell_ no.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

horrible trade in my opinion... probably for both teams.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

I'd do this trade if I were LA. Luther Head imo is going to be a good PG. Mihm wasnt even going to start for us this year any way. with Odom, Vlade and Kwame in the front court. Juwan would just be a big to provide some scoring and rebounding off the bench. McKie was never going to play in LA. and cook yeah hes decent but its just Brian Cook. I say good trade for LA Luther Head is the best player in this trade by far imo.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

This trade does sound like BS.
Cook seems really similar to Steve Novak, why would Houston want him?
Mihm, ok, seems alright for Houston.
Mckie, ain't gonna play. 

Juwan Howard doesn't fit LA, at least in Houston he's been reasonably productive.
Head - Houston's stupid for giving LA Head without getting something decent in return..

This is just terrible for either team.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> The 2nd round Draft pick is offered, not first round.


I that's the case then they really should not do the trade.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Im going with Sean here, I belive its BS. Just some1 trying to get some attention. But it really would be nice to have him as a laker. :biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't know, guys. Something is telling me that this trade will heppen....


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Brian Cook is an upgrade over Howard defensively,


Say what?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah, WTF?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I would take Cook's defense over Howard's. In 1,535 minutes last year Cook had 37 blocks. Sound bad? Well in 2,537 minutes Howard had *8 *blocks. Howard is the better rebounder and post scorer, but Cook is younger, draws chargers, and is a better shooter.

EDIT: Cook is 25 and Howard is 33.


----------

